# Is it a bad idea to keep guppies, swords, & platy's together?



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey guys!!!!! :fish10:

I'm really enjoying the live-bearer tanks right now- I have 3 devoted to them completely! My 29, 25 hex, and 10 gallons.

So.... my question is... is is a bad idea to keep Guppies, Swords, & Platy's together??? I never thought this would be a problem.... I keep 
'little" fry in one tank, (along with expecting Mama's) all the others mentioned are kind of in the other 2 tanks.

Well, problem is, I kinda noticed the male guppies getting "frisky" with the female swords!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WAS a little surprised to see that!!!
Is this a problem??? Could this really mean cross-breeding? Oh God, I hope not!!!
The guppies & platy's seem to leave eachother alone.

Let me know what you all make of this---- if its a problem, I will move some fishies around ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TANKS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:fish-in-bowl: 


*W*W*W*W


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. Guppy's and platy's are not the problem when having them in the same tank, but there is a problem between plat's and sword's as they are form same genus (Xiphophorus) and they can interbreed but guppy is from (Poecilia), so guppy-platy, guppy-swordtail is not a problem.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Also, I have had male guppies chasing female bettas.... They will try to tag anything that swims LOL.


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

They are real macho's as you observed. But it's nothing wrong with that, except all other inhabitants have a bit more active life as they have to swim away all the time.


----------



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

THANK YOU ALL for your quick replies!!!!!
So I take it no one is concerned about guppies getting Sword's prego???
Is that even a possibility? Boy, that would be one GOOFY lookin fish!!!

THANKS GUYS!!!


*banana dance*banana dance*W*W*banana dance*banana dance


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dont think they are compatible.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Guppies and mollys can crossbreed (gollys or muppies), and platies and swordtails can cross, but guppies and swordtails won't.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the likelihood is slim if you have plenty of each in the tank. I have kept Swordtails and Platys in the same tank going on 4yrs now and it has yet to happen.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Platies and swordtails were crossed to get all the wonderful colors we now have in our swords.Without a biological degree many say the only difference between swords and platties is the sword on the male.Besides the sword tails and platies,possibly guppies and endlers can inter breed.There have been reports of "muppies" (mollies and guppies),but to be honest if any of these other crosses were possible,shouldn't we all believe the fish farms that mass produce all other fish (to lower and lower quality)would be all over a new fish?They don't care if it is good they only care if they can sell it(my best example of late would dwarf gouramis and their known poor quality,along with the many mass produced guppies that average keepers can't keep alive for weeks even).
I wouldn't worry or get to hopeful of getting some "new and unusaull hybrid".Male guppies would hit a mack truck if it fit in the tank and looked good enough to them!


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

In fact , not a good idea to put them together


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have quite a few red wag platy/painted sword crosses. If you're super worried about genetics in your swords/platies I wouldn't put them in the same tank, otherwise you'll be alright. I have read several articles stating in places they have interbred some in the wild. Also, I've observed some swords can be more aggressive than the other two species so watch out for that. I used to have a female koi sword that was really aggressive toward the other fish, she also used to hunt and kill my MTS which was kind of interesting.


----------

